# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses Colmatados

## Chusa

Se podria crear un subforo en el que expusieran los embalses colmatados de España yo creo que seria un tema interesante y que nos dejaria unas imagenes impresionantes.

----------


## ben-amar

> Se podria crear un subforo en el que expusieran los embalses colmatados de España yo creo que seria un tema interesante y que nos dejaria unas imagenes impresionantes.


Solo tienes que darte un paseo por el embalse de Cordobilla.
Es una autentica pena ver como está

----------


## Chusa

Habra que reunir datos y fotos de los embalses colmatados de España

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Habra que reunir datos y fotos de los embalses colmatados de España



Podriamos hacer una lista con información, fotos y demás, y mandarlo al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y algún que otro medio de comunicación, a lo mejor hacen algo.

----------


## jasg555

El grave incendio que sufrió Bolarque en el 2003, propició la colmatación de algunas pequeñas reculas en la entrada del arroyo Jabalera y otras de menor entidad. Sólamente el sustrato de piedra caliza del terreno y el rápido crecimiento de monte bajo mediteráneo, ha evitado que la colmatación sea mayor.

Según éste artículo, se nombra, aunque de manera leve tres embalses del Guadalquivir con un grado alto de colmatación. La presa de Doña Aldonza, la de Puente de la Cerrada y la de Padro Marín.

http://www.cazorla.es/index.php?pg=a...dalquivir.html

Son pequeñas, y en zonas en las que el agua cuando llueve se pone color chocolate debido a la limpieza extrema de hierbas del terreno para que los olivos estén como macetas. Existen otras técnicas mucho más razonables y que evitan esas consecuencias, pero es difícil asentarlas en las cabezas.

 Otro embalse que conozco bien, y que sospecho que tiene problemas de colmatación es el de Guadalén, sus aguas siempre tienen color chocolate, o casi siempre. Cuando han buceado buscando algún cuerpo, como hace unos años con el caso nani, al salir comentaban el alto estado de colmatación existente. Aunque imagino que aún le quedará un porcentaje útil de aprovechamiento.

 El nuevo embalse de Giribaile en el Guadalimar, es curioso ver como en la recula, el simple remanso de las agua ya ha colmatado el cauce del río, y eso que se ha terminado hace poco. imagino que su colmatación será rápida por los mismos motivos que los tres embalses del Guadalquivir nombrados arriba y por lo blanco de las aguas de río que llevan disueltass arcillas del mismo color de manera constante, no sólo cuando llueve fuerte.

----------


## jasg555

Embalse de Valdeinfierno, bastante colmatado:

----------


## ben-amar

¡jo! y digo yo que Cordobilla.

----------


## Luján

Buenas!

He estado un poco perdido este finde.


Yo añadiría Almansa, que estuvo colmatada hasta hace poco, cuando la limpiaron dejandola tal como ya hemos visto por aquí.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Yo desconozco el proceso de descolmatar los embalses. Supongo que por sentido comun debe ser sacar con palas a camiones el barro-lodos-etc que contenga la colmatación, pero ¿A dónde vá esos lodos? ¿Qué se hace con ellos?

----------


## Luján

> Hola compis
> 
> Yo desconozco el proceso de descolmatar los embalses. Supongo que por sentido comun debe ser sacar con palas a camiones el barro-lodos-etc que contenga la colmatación, pero ¿A dónde vá esos lodos? ¿Qué se hace con ellos?


Pues lo lógico:

-Se evían a vertederos.

-Se usan en otras obras como áridos

Poco más puede hacerse, la verdad.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Luján

Gracias por la respuesta, es decir que pueden tener otros usos. Bueno pues a ver si van poco a poco limpiando la colmatación. Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

En Almansa se ve que han hecho un dique/montículo con el lodo. En otros casos (siempre que sea un material no contaminado) se puede utilizar para rellenar o hacer montículos en los parques o zonas residenciales.

 Los escombros del tunel del AVE que cruza la sierra de Guadarrama se han utilizado para rellenar y levantar taludes en la misma linea, aunque había una propuesta (rechazada afortunadamente) para rellenar las graveras abandonadas de Arganda.

 Hay muchas salidas, pero yo el problema no lo veo tanto en qué hacer con ello, sino en cómo sacarlo y a que precio.

Dragándolo he visto un proyecto en Chile pero no me parece viable por problemas de contaminación. Habría que vaciarlo y venga maquinaria. En un embalse grande puede ser una obra tremenda, y muy cara.

Pero creo que no tardando mucho ya habrá embalses grandes que lo necesiten.

Hay soluciones modernas propuestas para que los lodos circulen hasta debajo de la presa, siguiendo su curso natural; creando pequeñas presas antes del embalse que lo recojan, lo mezclen con agua y lo envían pasado el muro principal. Aunque eso requeriría una gestión ambiental del caudal bajo la presa, cosa que ahora no se hace.
Luego he leído que hay también soluciones para el aterramiento que causa el material de las laderas vertientes al vaso, con muretes perimetrales al embalse.

A modo de experiencia particular, a escala muy inferior, cuando construyo un estanque o diseño uno, en tormo a los 30-50m3, nunca pongo los márgenes a ras de suelo, siempre va un poco sobreelevado del terreno para evitar que el viento arrastre al vaso polvo y restos vegetales que en dos-tres años puede restar un porcentaje importante de profundidad y generar un lodo bastante dañino causante de muchos problemas de salud. Mientras que si lo sobreelevas un poco, ese proceso se palía bastante.
Imagino que a nivel embalse ocurre exactamente lo mismo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues lo lógico:
> 
> -Se evían a vertederos.
> 
> -Se usan en otras obras como áridos
> 
> Poco más puede hacerse, la verdad.


Los lodos mas antiguos hacen un abono  que lo flipas tambien

----------


## suer

¿Hay alguna manera de enviarlos rio abajo hasta la desembocadura y recuperar así, por ejemplo la regresión de los deltas?

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Hay alguna manera de enviarlos rio abajo hasta la desembocadura y recuperar así, por ejemplo la regresión de los deltas?


Se necesitarían unas cuantas avenidas, de esas que se llaman catastróficas, para que, una vez quitada la presa y las de aguas abajo, se pudieran aprovechar para recarga litoral. Sin tener en cuenta los posibles daños a construcciones y vidas que ocasionarían, el desatre a lo largo del cauce sería de época.

Cuando se pide vaciar un embalse aterrado hay que pensar de qué cantidad de aterramiento se habla de mover.
El amigo FEDE, que tiene camiones, sabe que un camión carga de neto unas 25 Tn.
Pues bien, para vaciar un aterramiento de 25 Hm3 hace falta nada más y nada menos que 1,7 millones de viajes de camión cargado (suponiendo una densidad de 1,7 Tn/m3 de la tierra) y otros tantos de descargado. Y suponiendo que se carga un camión cada minuto se necesitan algo así como tres años y ochenta y cinco días. Quizá fuera una buena forma de activar la obra pública :Cool: 

Cada vez menos nos dejan los correspondientes departamentos de medio ambiente sacar tierras de un embalse por motivos presuntamente ecológicos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues bien, para vaciar un aterramiento de 25 Hm3 hace falta nada más y nada menos que 1,7 millones de viajes de camión cargado (suponiendo una densidad de 1,7 Tn/m3 de la tierra) y otros tantos de descargado. Y suponiendo que se carga un camión cada minuto se necesitan algo así como tres años y ochenta y cinco días. Quizá fuera una buena forma de activar la obra pública


Buen desglose perdiguera... sería un coste muy elevado, y no está el horizonte como para meterse en estos berenjenales. Eso sí, sería una forma de reactivar la obra pública, que con los tijeretazos que últimamente están pegando... :Embarrassment: 




> Cada vez menos nos dejan los correspondientes departamentos de medio ambiente sacar tierras de un embalse por motivos presuntamente ecológicos.


Pero sin embargo... date una vuelta por los ríos, que nada más que ves graveras, graveras y más graveras, con montañas y más montañas de árido ya seleccionados.

Por aquí,algunos ríos más que cauce lo que tiene son pozas, de tantos "hoyancos" para extraer áridos  :Embarrassment: 

Se ve que quitar lodos de un embalse no es ecológico, pero sacar áridos de un río parece ser que sí es ecológico... :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Perdiguera quiere decir, que Fede se jubilaba él y muchas de sus generaciones dando viajes de éstos embalses... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ni Ferrovial, sería capaz de limpiar nuestros embalses colmatados en muchos años... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ni Ferrovial, sería capaz de limpiar nuestros embalses colmatados en muchos años...


Quién sabe... a lo mejor Ferrovial tiene una máquina de éstas  :Big Grin: :





Cuidado que esta bicha no es una retro-excavadora... como tiene que tragar lodos de un embalse la bicha ésta  :EEK!: 


Con esta bicha, en dos tardes el embalse queda como los chorros del oro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Buen desglose perdiguera... sería un coste muy elevado, y no está el horizonte como para meterse en estos berenjenales. Eso sí, sería una forma de reactivar la obra pública, que con los tijeretazos que últimamente están pegando...
> 
> 
> 
> Pero sin embargo... date una vuelta por los ríos, que nada más que ves graveras, graveras y más graveras, con montañas y más montañas de árido ya seleccionados.
> 
> Por aquí,algunos ríos más que cauce lo que tiene son pozas, de tantos "hoyancos" para extraer áridos 
> 
> *Se ve que quitar lodos de un embalse no es ecológico, pero sacar áridos de un río parece ser que sí es ecológico...*


 Tremenda paradoja, cuando las graveras, y sobre todo los vertidos del lavado de áridos que realizan son tremendamente dañinos para el medio...

Pero, amigo mío, vivimos en un país situado en la Península Ibérica llamado Cementolandia. En donde acaudalados empresarios, junto a ayuntamientos avariciosos y políticos sin escrúpulos, tachaban de antiespañol a cualquiera que osara levantar la voz por el destrozo de un río para hacer adosados en serie.

 Sacar grava de un río no cuesta dinero, sólo se invierte y se multiplica por 1000, y si se arruina el río ¿qué más da?.

 Sacar el lodo de un embalse sí cuesta una morterada, y claro eso ya como que no, hay que buscar excusas; y no las hay mejores que las excusas ecológicas.

 La descolmatación de los embalses habrá que hacerla tarde o temprano, muchos embalses están por encima de su vida media útil según los cálculos que he leído por ahí, y será un tema que habrá que abordar sí o sí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más verdades no se pueden decir jasg555  :Wink: 




> Pero, amigo mío, vivimos en un país situado en la Península Ibérica llamado Cementolandia.


Este es el escudo de Cementolandia:

----------


## jasg555

> Quién sabe... a lo mejor Ferrovial tiene una máquina de éstas :
> 
> 
> 
> Con esta bicha, en dos tardes el embalse queda como los chorros del oro


 Esa y una gemela se utiliza para extraer carbón a cielo abierto en Alemania.

Si nos la prestaran...

 Aunque, lo mejor es que se busque algún valor para el lodo, que valga pasta, y se saca echando chispas.

----------


## suer

Y mientras tanto los embalses van perdiendo capacidad, los deltas se retraen, en fin... dentro de unos años tengo la playa al pie de casa.

----------


## jasg555

> Y mientras tanto los embalses van perdiendo capacidad, los deltas se retraen, en fin... dentro de unos años tengo la playa al pie de casa.


 No solamente es por la colmatación de los embalses. La pérdida de arena de las playas, en su mayor parte viene producida por la proliferación de puertos deportivos, espigones, y otros obstáculos que impiden el flujo natural de dicha arena.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pero sin embargo... date una vuelta por los ríos, que nada más que ves graveras, graveras y más graveras, con montañas y más montañas de árido ya seleccionados.
> 
> Por aquí,algunos ríos más que cauce lo que tiene son pozas, de tantos "hoyancos" para extraer áridos 
> 
> confused:


¿Dónde dices? aquí ni por asomo ni en ríos ni en embalses ni en graveras ni en ningún sitio. Las que tienen una concesión no se la renuevan.
Eso sí canteras las que quieras, mucho más caras y más contaminantes.

----------


## jasg555

> Más verdades no se pueden decir jasg555 
> 
> 
> 
> Este es el escudo de Cementolandia:



Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja

Me la guardo.

Aunque falta poner el cartel de Suiza o Islas caimán detrás de la pasta, porque está claro que aquí no está.  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Dónde dices?


La zona del Guadiana por aquí por la Vega Baja del mismo, hay más charcas y pozas que cauces... todo ello provocado por las graveras y extracción de áridos... mañana si tengo tiempo me doy una vuelta y traigo imágenes unas cuantas graveras y "charcas" que han provocado éstas  :Wink: 

EDIT:




> Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja
> 
> Me la guardo.
> 
> Aunque falta poner el cartel de Suiza o Islas caimán detrás de la pasta, porque está claro que aquí no está.


Jejejeje, pues sí, de toda esa pasta por aquí no se ve ni la estela... a saber donde estarán... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

He estado un poco liado últimamente y no he podido leer todo. Lo primero Perdiguera ¡vaya datos mas aplastantes! ciertamente no creo que haya ninguna empresa que pueda hacer esas obras de buenas a primeras. Luego no todos los embalses se quedan vacios como para sacar los lodos.

La maquina tan sicodélica que hemos visto en la foto seguro que sacarlo rápido lo haría pero deberían tener muchísimos camiones para poder seguir su ritmo. Y luego donde llevamos tanto lodo...

El nuevo escudo de España como bien decís el dinero no está en España o por lo menos declarado, eso seguro que está en las caimán, Suiza o otros derroteros. Pero vamos eso ha sido durante años lo que ha pasado mas o menos.

un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Mal de muchos consuelo de tontos.
No penseís que todo el dinero que manejan en las Caimán o en Suiza o en Jersey, Gibraltar etc. es sólo español; el nuestro es, por desgracia, una ínfima parte.
Y digo por desgracia porque si fuese una gran parte seríamos mucho más ricos con el que dejaran pues lo que se llevan es un porcentaje.

----------


## jasg555

A mí no me consuela.

El porcentaje de dinero oculto en paraísos fiscales calculado en relación a nuestro PIB es enorme.

Al igual que ocurre con los billetes de 500. España es donde más hay pero donde menos se ven.

Curioso

----------


## cantarin

Ciertamente no es un consuelo para nadie. Además como dices Jasg en España es donde más billetes de 500 hay pero no se ven tantos como hay, seguro que siguen enterrados o debajo de algún ladrillo. Sin declarar por supuesto!!!

un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al igual que ocurre con los billetes de 500. España es donde más hay pero donde menos se ven.
> 
> Curioso


A eso te puedo responder... los tengo yo todos, debajo de mi colchón, para que se revaloricen con el tiempo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> A eso te puedo responder... los tengo yo todos, debajo de mi colchón, para que se revaloricen con el tiempo


 Ejem!!! Cuando lo cambies, te ayudo a sacarlo al vertedero  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ejem!!! Cuando lo cambies, te ayudo a sacarlo al vertedero


Eso esta bien, compañerismo y colaboracion desinteresada :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

> Esa y una gemela se utiliza para extraer carbón a cielo abierto en Alemania.
> 
> Si nos la prestaran...
> 
>  Aunque, lo mejor es que se busque algún valor para el lodo, que valga pasta, y se saca echando chispas.


Pues lo dicho, amigo Jasg, jejeje, sin ir más lejos, en la zona de yacimientos a cielo abierto de la localidad de As Pontes de Garcia Rodriguez, justo al lado de la central térmica del mismo nombre, tienen unas cuantas maravillas de esta categoría y seguramente se pudieran reconvertir para otros menesteres que ya no son ciertamente los de extraer carbón...
Ahí queda eso...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> lo mejor es que se busque algún valor para el lodo, que valga pasta, y se saca echando chispas.


Recuerdo haber visto un documental del Nat. Geo. en el que en Canadá, en la provincia de Alberta creo que era, había una zona en la que había lodos que tenían una concentración de petróleo y montaron la del tigre para sacar el petróleo de ahí, cuando la concentración que tenía era ínfima... :EEK!: 

Destrozaron bosques y bosques para coger esos lodos y se lo montaron de tal forma, que les salía incluso rentable sacar ese petróleo, a través de millones y millones de toneladas de lodos  :Embarrassment: 

Con que cualquier científico, biólogo, geólogo, etc, dijera que los lodos de nuestros embalses tiene algo de petróleo, no te preocupes, que al día siguiente, el vaso estaría más limpio que la patena  :Cool:

----------


## nando

> A eso te puedo responder... los tengo yo todos, debajo de mi colchón, para que se revaloricen con el tiempo


será coña pero se ha dado el caso de cambiarle el colchón a la abuela y despues acudir todos al vertedero a buscar el dichoso colchón  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Recuerdo haber visto un documental del Nat. Geo. en el que en Canadá, en la provincia de Alberta creo que era, había una zona en la que había lodos que tenían una concentración de petróleo y montaron la del tigre para sacar el petróleo de ahí, cuando la concentración que tenía era ínfima...
> 
> Destrozaron bosques y bosques para coger esos lodos y se lo montaron de tal forma, que les salía incluso rentable sacar ese petróleo, a través de millones y millones de toneladas de lodos 
> 
> Con que cualquier científico, biólogo, geólogo, etc, dijera que los lodos de nuestros embalses tiene algo de petróleo, no te preocupes, que al día siguiente, el vaso estaría más limpio que la patena


 Si el valor del petroleo sigue subiendo, hay yacimientos de ese tipo que hoy en día no se explotan por no ser rentables, pero que sí lo serán.

Vamos a ir corriendo la voz :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si el valor del petroleo sigue subiendo, hay yacimientos de ese tipo que hoy en día no se explotan por no ser rentables, pero que sí lo serán.
> 
> Vamos a ir corriendo la voz


A ver si encuentro el documental a partes en Youtube para ponerlo... es impresionante la que montaron  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Ese documental lo he visto yo y es una verdadera pena lo que hacen para extraer el dicoso crudo.
Km y KM cuadrados de superficie arrasadas.

----------


## Chusa

Creo que para el verano 2011 hay un proyecto de limpiar el embalse de Bemposta de lodos para tener una mayor capacidad y poder aprovechar la mayor cantidad de agua para la nueva turbina

----------


## ben-amar

Eso seria una buena noticia; ¿tienes medios de poderaveriguar si es cierto?

----------


## Chusa

Esa informacion me llego del propietario de una barca que amarra en el embarcadero de dicho embalse.

----------


## Chusa

El embalse que debe estar tambien bastante colmatado es el de Villalcampo en el rio Duero puesto que desde Soria hasta este embalse el Duero corre libre de presas.

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, se me habia pasado que Malpasillo, entre Iznajar y Cordobilla, tambien se encuentra fuera de su vida util como regulador y riego

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Yo como me interesa tanto Entrepeñas, supongo que también tendrá un cacho de colmatación, mas que nada porque después de 50 años tiene que tener un cacho comido. ¿Pero como se puede saber cuanto? ¿porque imagino que cuando baja tanto podrán evaluar el tema, o con los medios actuales saber como anda y como era antes no?

Si alguno de nuestros foreros con información la pudiera facilitar se lo agradecería.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Yo como me interesa tanto Entrepeñas, supongo que también tendrá un cacho de colmatación, mas que nada porque después de 50 años tiene que tener un cacho comido. ¿Pero como se puede saber cuanto? ¿porque imagino que cuando baja tanto podrán evaluar el tema, o con los medios actuales saber como anda y como era antes no?
> 
> Si alguno de nuestros foreros con información la pudiera facilitar se lo agradecería.
> 
> Un saludo.


Saber la colmatación que tiene un embalse es tarea sencilla.

Basta con hacer una campaña de medición batimétrica para saber la profundidad del agua, hacer un modelo del terreno sumergido y compararlo con la cartografía de la zona antes de levantar la presa.

Lo que suele faltar en estos casos es ganas de trabajar y dinero para hacerlo. En los embalses más grandes, con el equipo adecuado eso está hecho en una semana.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Luján

Muchas gracias por la información. Además es mucho mas fácil cuando esta bajo porque hay que bajar menos y hay menos presión. Pero como tu dices no hay ganas de hacerlo. Pero vamos supongo que Entrepeñas habrá perdido mas de 30 hm3 en esos 50 años, o quizás mas pero no lo sé, y no creo que el gobierno de turno esté interesado en ese tema, mientras haya capacidad suficiente ni se molestarán. Aunque no niego que me gustaría saberlo con exactitud.

un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján
> 
> Muchas gracias por la información. Además es mucho mas fácil cuando esta bajo porque hay que bajar menos y hay menos presión. Pero como tu dices no hay ganas de hacerlo. Pero vamos supongo que Entrepeñas habrá perdido mas de 30 hm3 en esos 50 años, o quizás mas pero no lo sé, y no creo que el gobierno de turno esté interesado en ese tema, mientras haya capacidad suficiente ni se molestarán. Aunque no niego que me gustaría saberlo con exactitud.
> 
> un saludo.


La presión es lo de menos.

Los equipos que se utilizan para realizar batimetrías se usan en superficie. Tanto las sondas monohaz como las multihaz se utilizan adosadas al casco o remolcadas por una embarcación.

Y en este caso es mejor hacer las batimetrías con el embalse lo más alto posible, pues así se puede llegar a más sitios con la embarcación. Si se hace a media altura habrá que hacer topografía a mano, con GPS (preferiblemente GPS-Diferencial cinemático en tiempo real o RTK-DGPS) o a base de estación total (Teodolito a lo Star-Trek).

Ese trabajo lo hicimos dos personas en Santos Morcillo, Ruidera y en un día teníamos la topo con estación total y DGPS y la bati con sonda monohaz. Un par de días para procesar los datos y ya estaba listo.

Con una sonda multihaz y un RTK-DGPS es más rápido, pues con la primera se cubre más superficie por pasada y el TRK-DGPS reduce el tiempo de procesamiento de los datos GPS.

Y si para la topo se usa LIDAR desde aviones ya sería el no va más, pues tendrías en el mismo tiempo la topo del vaso del embalse y las zonas cercanas.

----------


## REEGE

Que quería decirte, que como se ve que dominas el tema, :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , haber si alguno del ministerio se digna, y el equipo de Embalses.net se tira un añito realizando ese trabajo, contigo a la cabeza, en todos los embalses españoles para ver los miles de Hm3, que hemos perdido... :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Saludos y buena introducción nos acabas de dar!!!

----------


## Luján

> Que quería decirte, que como se ve que dominas el tema,, haber si alguno del ministerio se digna, y el equipo de Embalses.net se tira un añito realizando ese trabajo, contigo a la cabeza, en todos los embalses españoles para ver los miles de Hm3, que hemos perdido...
> Saludos y buena introducción nos acabas de dar!!!


Si por mí fuera, me pedía una excedencia en el curro para hacer esas campañas, al menos en algunos embalses.

Llevo demasiado tiempo pegado a una silla delante de un "ordeñador" (de esos que ordeñan neuronas)

Ahora que lo recuerdo, hay otra forma de hacer el análisis, sin tirar de topos antiguas, aunque sería conveniente tenerlas para confirmar los datos.

Y este otro método es realizar la campaña mediante tomografías eléctricas sobre agua, el perfil resultante muestra de una vez la profundidad del agua y las diferentes capas de terreno debajo de ellas siempre que tengan diferente resistividad eléctrica.

Teóricamente, los lodos y limos tienen resistividades diferentes a la roca, generalmente caliza, que soporta los embalses. Se me ocurren algunos lugares donde este método pudiera dar resultados erróneos: allí donde los embalses han cubierto zonas que ya estaban compuestas de materiales detríticos finos, como grandes vegas cultivables.

Ya veis, calcular el aterrado de los embalses es algo que con la tecnología actual es rápido, sencillo y económicamente viable.

----------


## cantarin

Lo dicho Luján

Tela como dominas el tema, como se puede aprender de tí, eso estaría muy bien, así cogería el foro renombre, "un moderador de Embalses.net fichado por el ministerio para realizar trabajos en los embalses españoles"... jejejeje

Bueno pues ya veremos si el ministerionos da un poco de información.

un saludo.

----------


## tescelma

> El embalse que debe estar tambien bastante colmatado es el de Villalcampo en el rio Duero puesto que desde Soria hasta este embalse el Duero corre libre de presas.


Excepto la presa de San Román, aunque no creo que retenga muchos arrastres, de lo contarrio ya estaría colmatado, si es que no lo está ya.

Pero sí, el embalse de Villalcampo presenta algunos problemas de colmatación, por los arrastres del Duero.

Sin embargo yo creo que a las hidroeléctricas no les preocupa el tema mientras este por debajo del nivel mínimo de explotación. Lo que haya por debajo de esa cota les da igual que sea agua, lodo o piedras. Hay que tener en cuenta que la cantidad de energía generada esta en función del caudal y de la altura. Por lo que da igual la cantidad de agua que hay en el embalse por debajo de este nivel mínimo de explotación. Digo yo, no?

----------


## informaticaribe

lo veo muy complicado

nunca se llegará a la parte central del embalse, ¿se terminarán haciendo islas?

----------


## Luján

> lo veo muy complicado
> 
> nunca se llegará a la parte central del embalse, ¿se terminarán haciendo islas?


¿A qué te refieres con que no se llegará a la parte central?

¿Y lo de las islas?

----------


## riodelolvido

Interesantísimo subforo este de las colmataciones. Lo he leido todo, y en efecto, descolmatar un embalse es tarea ardua. En roimer lugar por el destino de los lodos, además del coste. Y sobre todo, ¡porque se volvería a colmatar!. La única solución a esto es la buena praxis agraria y la reforestación de cuencas. La mayor parte de esos sedimentos se deben a la falta de cobertura vegetal de los suelos de la cuenca, originado por la agricultura intensiva. 

Ello provoca por un lado la colmatación de los embalses,y por otro el corte de aportacione sólidas a las costas y playas. Estamos hartos de ver como se regenran las playas con aportes de otros lugares.

La solución es compleja y a largo plazo (bastantes décadas).

La colmatación en los embalses es gradada, es decir, en cola quedan los materiales más gruesos (arenas, y el cuencas altas gravas) limos en mitad del embalse y arcillas que suelen llegar hasta la propia presa. 

Cuando se produce una avenida, se produce un río de agua con sedimentos, que por ser mas densa que la embalsada, discurre por el fondo, y en algunos casos choca con la presa y surge en superficie junto a esta. Es curioso verlo en algunos embalses.

Una medida de paliar sólo en parte el problema es la apertura sistematica mensual de los desagües de fondo, que darían salida a los materiales más finos depostados cerca del pie de presa. Pero eso es sólo una pequeña parte claro. En las colas ´se podráin hacer extracciones controladas de arenas y gravas, que sí tienen una utilidad en la construcción.

----------


## informaticaribe

> ¿A qué te refieres con que no se llegará a la parte central?
> 
> ¿Y lo de las islas?


La parte central es la parte mas baja del embalse la que siempre mantiene agua a no ser que se seque en su totalidad para su posterior vaciado.

Si esto no ocurre se quitará la colmatación de otras zonas dejando esa zona más alta que el resto y creandose una isla cuando bajen las aguas.

Esto es una suposición mía y por eso lo preguntaba dentro de mi ignorancia

----------


## Luján

> La parte central es la parte mas baja del embalse la que siempre mantiene agua a no ser que se seque en su totalidad para su posterior vaciado.
> 
> Si esto no ocurre se quitará la colmatación de otras zonas dejando esa zona más alta que el resto y creandose una isla cuando bajen las aguas.
> 
> Esto es una suposición mía y por eso lo preguntaba dentro de mi ignorancia


Para quitar la colmatación de un embalse hay varios métodos todos ellos válidos para toda la superficie del embalse.


Mediante desecado de la totalidad del embalse y a base de retroexcavadora y camiones (Almansa)Mediante barcaza-draga, con el embalse en funcionamiento (Beniarrés, cualquier Puertos de mar)Mediante la novedosa técnica de ultrasonidos (Proyecto en Cordobilla)
Respecto a la posible "isla", retirar los lodos de una zona del embalse, especialmente corriente abajo, hará que es "isla" vaya perdiendo entidad según se van resituando sus lodos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Para quitar la colmatación de un embalse hay varios métodos todos ellos válidos para toda la superficie del embalse.
> 
> 
> Mediante desecado de la totalidad del embalse y a base de retroexcavadora y camiones (Almansa)Mediante barcaza-draga, con el embalse en funcionamiento (Beniarrés, cualquier Puertos de mar)
> **Mediante la novedosa técnica de ultrasonidos (Proyecto en Cordobilla)
> Respecto a la posible "isla", retirar los lodos de una zona del embalse, especialmente corriente abajo, hará que es "isla" vaya perdiendo entidad según se van resituando sus lodos.


Proyecto que no levanta mucho entusiasmo entre los entendidos, segun creo

----------


## perdiguera

Veamos, el Cordobilla tiene una capacidad de unos 30 Hm3 de los cuales unos 27 son de lodos y tierras aportadas por la cuenca vertiente.
En pocas palabras, sacar esa cantidad de lodos y tierras es prácticamente imposible, salvo que se derruya la presa, y se dejen ir río abajo hasta la próxima presa a la que la volveremos a aterrar con esa cantidad, o se saquen con camiones y se depositen en, por ejemplo 2.700 hectáreas a un metro de altura, pudiendo variar la altura y la superficie, pero en todos los casos sería otro impacto ecológico importante, sin tener en cuenta el coste económico.
Por lo que yo creo que lo mejor con los embalses colmatados es dejarlos tal y como están, si no se pueden recrecer.

----------


## Luján

> Veamos, el Cordobilla tiene una capacidad de unos 30 Hm3 de los cuales unos 27 son de lodos y tierras aportadas por la cuenca vertiente.
> En pocas palabras, sacar esa cantidad de lodos y tierras es prácticamente imposible, salvo que se derruya la presa, y se dejen ir río abajo hasta la próxima presa a la que la volveremos a aterrar con esa cantidad, o se saquen con camiones y se depositen en, por ejemplo 2.700 hectáreas a un metro de altura, pudiendo variar la altura y la superficie, pero en todos los casos sería otro impacto ecológico importante, sin tener en cuenta el coste económico.
> Por lo que yo creo que lo mejor con los embalses colmatados es dejarlos tal y como están, si no se pueden recrecer.


Esos lodos son excelentes sustratos para cultivo. Podría pensarse en depositarlos allí donde se quiera crear terreno cultivable, o para regenerar zonas gastadas. Si se quieren desechar, también se pueden utilizar en el rellenado de canteras a cielo abierto.

----------


## Salut

^^ Son excelentes siempre y cuando se trate de sedimentos provenientes del Horizonte A... que en muchos lugares ya lo que se erosiona es el Horizonte B... y por lo tanto los sedimentos de mayor calidad estan enterrados bajo varios metros de suelo estéril.

No se, yo lo veo algo complicado. Estoy bastante con perdiguera... más vale no tocarlo, o sólo un poco: actuaciones ambientales a fin de convertir el embalse en un humedal de alto valor ecológico.

La clave está claramente en la prevención. Que pasa inevitablemente por la reforestación, la agricultura de conservación, la recuperación del bosque de ribera y pequeños diques para retener sedimentos en cursos temporales.

----------


## informaticaribe

Pues a mi parece bien lo que dice Luján, sin saber de costes y tiempos, pero perder almacenaje de agua, tanto para prevenir avenidas como para uso y disfrute de todos, me parece un lujo.

El que me ha sorprendido es el método de ultrasonidos (flipante) me imagino que se tratará de erosionar y diluir en el agua para ir río abajo.

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones 

Felices Fiestas

----------


## Salut

^^ Los ultrasonidos imagino que será más bien para compactar los sedimentos y así recuperar unos pocos hm3.... 

Vamos, un poco como la licuefacción de muchos sustratos arenosos cuando hay un terremoto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ^^ Los ultrasonidos imagino que será más bien para compactar los sedimentos y así recuperar unos pocos hm3.... 
> 
> Vamos, un poco como la licuefacción de muchos sustratos arenosos cuando hay un terremoto


En este caso el uso de ultrasonidos lo han planteado para destruir los limos y que el agua se los lleve corriente abajo.

En el foro de Cordobilla se habla con más detalle del proyecto.

Perdona que no ponga el enlace, pero es que una página me tarda un eternidad en cargar.


Estoy en el Límite de la línea ADSL. Hoy en día no la pondrían, por no poder garantizar el servicio.

----------


## Salut

"destruir los limos"??

¿Los coloides orgánicos?

Jroña, me gustaria conocer el proceso físico que proponen : \

----------


## aberroncho

> "destruir los limos"??
> 
> ¿Los coloides orgánicos?
> 
> Jroña, me gustaria conocer el proceso físico que proponen : \



Salut hace un mes escribí esto en el foro de Cordobilla:
*Esto es un invento de la Universidad Autónoma de Chapingo (México) y consiste en unas campanas sónicas que emiten unas nanofrecuencias que cambian el enlace covalente del hidrógeno del agua, para que sea mas ligera y pueda rehidratar los lodos, de manera que se puedan remover con una corriente de agua.*

Esta es la versión de quién va a llevar a cabo el trabajo. A mí esto me suena a chino y lo único que puedo decir, conociendo Cordobilla, es que no me creo que dé resultado.

----------


## Salut

¿¿Cambian el enlace covalente del agua del hidrógeno del agua?? Jander..

Supongo que se referiran al puente de hidrógeno... porque modificar la distancia de enlace ya si que sería muy jebi  :Cool: 

En fin, ya veremos noticias  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Yo mas bien me pienso que lo que quiere cambiar alguien es el grosor de su cuenta corriente.
No me acaba de entrar en la cabeza el sistema ese pero, en fin, ya veremos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Salut hace un mes escribí esto en el foro de Cordobilla:
> *Esto es un invento de la Universidad Autónoma de Chapingo (México) y consiste en unas campanas sónicas que emiten unas nanofrecuencias que cambian el enlace covalente del hidrógeno del agua, para que sea mas ligera y pueda rehidratar los lodos, de manera que se puedan remover con una corriente de agua.*
> 
> Esta es la versión de quién va a llevar a cabo el trabajo. A mí esto me suena a chino y lo único que puedo decir, conociendo Cordobilla, es que no me creo que dé resultado.





> ¿¿Cambian el enlace covalente del agua del hidrógeno del agua?? Jander..
> 
> Supongo que se referiran al puente de hidrógeno... porque modificar la distancia de enlace ya si que sería muy jebi 
> 
> En fin, ya veremos noticias


¿Cómo?, ¡mande!....... mi madre, cambiar a 3 Hm3 de agua el enlace covalente con campanas sónicas que emiten nanofrecuencias. ¿cambiarán el estado líquido por gaseoso? es que es como mejor funcionan los enlaces covalentes.
Yo querer ver tal prodigio. ¡Mon Dieu!.

----------


## Salut

^^ No creo que sea necesario hacerlo para los 3 hm3, sino pasito a pasito... pero ahora que mentas lo del estado gaseoso...

¿Sabiais que el agua es líquida gracias a los puentes de hidrógeno? ¿Sabiais que para romperlos mayoritariamente por la vía térmica hay que llegar a unos 400 ºC?

No se, sin conocer los pormenores de la técnica mucho me da que el agua en vez de penetrar en los limos entraría en ebullición  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

> ^^ No creo que sea necesario hacerlo para los 3 hm3, sino pasito a pasito... pero ahora que mentas lo del estado gaseoso...
> 
> ¿Sabiais que el agua es líquida gracias a los puentes de hidrógeno? ¿Sabiais que para romperlos mayoritariamente por la vía térmica hay que llegar a unos 400 ºC?
> 
> No se, sin conocer los pormenores de la técnica mucho me da que el agua en vez de penetrar en los limos entraría en ebullición


Exactamente Salut.

----------


## Marco Lettera

Hola Luján y Cantarín,

El tema es muy interesante. ¿Es cierto que los lodos se puedan desechar en vertederos normales o reuitilizar en algunas obras? ¿Estos residuos no están sujetos a ninguna normativa?

Saludos,

Marco

----------


## Salut

^^ Imagino -imagino- que si no han sufrido alguna contaminación por metales pesados su reutilización es factible.

Si el embalse ha sufrido de problemas de eutrofización, quizás sea peligroso su manejo por el tema sulfuros. Pero con tiempo, lluvia y entrada de oxígeno estoy convencido de que es 100% reutilizable.

No se, lo veo como cualquier préstamo de tierra que se tome en cualquier otra obra pública. Extraes, secas y utilizas en donde haga falta tierra -si está a distancia razonable-.

----------


## Chusa

me han dicho los portugueses de Bemposta que este verano tienen pensao vaciar el embalse y sacar los lodos, podria alguien confirmarlo con datos oficiales??

----------


## ben-amar

> me han dicho los portugueses de Bemposta que este verano tienen pensao vaciar el embalse y sacar los lodos, podria alguien confirmarlo con datos oficiales??


Chusa, si eso es así, en algun sitio tiene que haber un proyecto y un estudio.
¿has mirado en la cuenca? o en la web de la comunidad?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> me han dicho los portugueses de Bemposta que este verano tienen pensao vaciar el embalse y sacar los lodos, podria alguien confirmarlo con datos oficiales??


Supongo que en todo caso sería retirar los lodos de la zona aledaña de las tomas de las turbinas, desagües y poco más...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chusa

> Chusa, si eso es así, en algun sitio tiene que haber un proyecto y un estudio.
> ¿has mirado en la cuenca? o en la web de la comunidad?


No se donde mirar puesto q es un embalse que hace frontera con Portugal pero pertenece a Portugal y en la cuenca del Duero no sale nada de este embalse.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_7/Tes


    ELPAIS.com  >
    Sociedad


Los pantanos regulan y almacenan agua, pero son un obstáculo al curso natural de los sedimentos que se acumulan y pueden llegar a llenarlos. La recuperación y conservación de la cubierta vegetal es clave para minimizar este problema.

GUSTAVO HERMOSO - Madrid - 01/11/2011


Algunos embalses de España están llenos, pero no de agua. El de Cordobilla, en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, por ejemplo, solo tiene 0,5 hectómetros cúbicos del líquido elemento (el 1,5% de su capacidad), el resto, hasta 34 hectómetros cúbicos, es barro. Es un caso extremo, pero no único: Doña Aldonza y Pedro Martín, también en la misma cuenca, han agotado su vida útil y tienen el 97,5% y el 94,1% de su capacidad ocupada por sedimentos. Ya no son pantanos, sino lodazales que han llegado a formar hasta islas donde crece la vegetación.

En el caso de pantanos más grandes, un porcentaje de colmatación (proceso por el que los sedimentos arrastrados por el agua rellenan el embalse) moderado puede significar muchísima agua; Mequinenza, en el curso del Ebro, podría haber mermado su capacidad, según algunos estudios, en un 13%, lo que significa la nada desdeñable cifra de 200 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, o lo que es lo mismo, el consumo de Madrid durante cuatro meses.

El Libro Blanco del Agua en España recoge que las pérdidas de volumen por sedimentación son del 0,16% anual, siendo la más afectada la cuenca Norte II (0,56%) y la que menos, la del Tajo (0,07%). Pero los datos que maneja contemplan solo 110 de los más de 1.300 embalses existentes.

La falta de datos es uno de los obstáculos para conocer bien la situación que afecta, en mayor o menor medida, a todos los pantanos y que depende del nivel de erosión del suelo y de la antigüedad de la presa. Es un proceso imparable, pero controlable y para ello el conocimiento del estado del fondo es imprescindible.

Según el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, "la sedimentación no se ha considerado en España un problema alarmante, aunque no es desdeñable". Por ejemplo, según el Canal de Isabel II, que abastece a la capital de España, "los sedimentos no son un problema en nuestros embalses, ya que nuestra zona es mayoritariamente granítica".

Sin embargo, la cuenca del Guadalquivir, por ejemplo, sí está claramente afectada y el cultivo intensivo de olivos está agravando la situación. Según Ecologistas en Acción, "la erosión del terreno en los olivares se ve acrecentada por el tipo de explotación intensiva, con una pérdida importante de suelo que, al final, acaba aguas abajo retenido en un pantano, junto con los fertilizantes y productos químicos utilizados".

Así lo recoge la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, que en su propuesta de plan hidrológico aporta datos impactantes: más del 56% de los 13.000 kilómetros cuadrados de olivares plantados en la cuenca pueden perder, por erosión, hasta 80 toneladas de suelo por hectárea al año. Eso son millones de kilos de tierra que el agua se lleva por las laderas hasta el río y quedan atrapadas, en gran parte, por las presas. El mismo estudio reconoce el problema de la colmatación (documento pdf, 424Kb) que sufren algunos de sus embalses. Las consecuencias no acaban ahí y todo el curso del río se resiente hasta el mismo estuario, donde algunos deltas, como el del Ebro, están en retroceso por la falta de aporte de sedimentos.

Es un asunto de difícil solución, ya que vaciar un pantano para su limpieza no siempre es posible y una vez desecado, hay que extraer cientos de toneladas de material y llevarlo a otro sitio en un proceso lento y costoso. Luego queda qué hacer con esos sedimentos; usarlo como relleno o tratarlo y utilizarlo como nuevo suelo fértil.

El mantenimiento de los embalses es responsabilidad del propietario (en el caso de España, el 45% es de propiedad privada), pero la acumulación de lodos es un problema que tiene su origen en el mismo río y la cuenca y no siempre es responsabilidad del titular de la presa.

En el caso del pantano de Cordobilla, la Junta de Andalucía ha tomado medidas y ha optado por un novedoso sistema, los ultrasonidos. Los trabajos de limpieza los ha efectuado INNOVAGUA, una empresa española que utiliza las nanofrecuencias para hacer más reactiva el agua: licua el fango y con la ayuda de unas bombas lo reintroduce en el curso natural de río. Así se ha conseguido abrir un canal entre el lodo que ha permitido restaurar el abastecimiento a la comunidad de regantes y la capacidad de generación eléctrica del embalse, según afirman técnicos de la empresa y la Junta de Andalucía.

Pero no hay que olvidar que ese agua, curso abajo, es utilizada para regadíos y otros consumos y esa acumulación de sedimentos, producida durante años, se libera de nuevo en el caudal en muy poco tiempo.

Mientras tanto poco se puede hacer salvo minimizar la erosión y en este sentido, la reforestación y la recuperación de la cubierta vegetal son fundamentales para contener la pérdida de terreno, como lo es también la aplicación de sistemas de cultivo poco agresivos.


Islas de lodo

ENDESA | 27-10-2011

Estado del embalse de Cordobilla, en el río Genil, prácticamente rellenado de lodos.

----------


## Luján

Muy buen artículo, aunque se queda un poco corto en cuanto a las actuaciones a tomar para reducir el aporte de sedimentos al río.

----------

